# Minimum Starting Burr Grinder



## DavidC (Apr 19, 2012)

Morning all! This is my first post here after looking for a UK forum to help my coffee making. I'm David, from Nottingham, UK. I

I posted a few days ago on home-barista.com forum, before I found this UK one. They concluded that my issues are all about the grind.

http://www.home-barista.com/tips/pours-way-too-fast-something-fundamental-t21371.html#p250438






I'll say straight off that I'm not after making 'exceptional' coffee, but I would like to make good coffee.

I've now learned about grinders, but crikey I thought my machine was already a fair bit of £££. I know in the world of you guys who take it to another level that it's not, but to me it's my first coffee machine that wasn't a kettle and instant or a cafetiere it was still a significant purchase. I purchased it because I like coffee and started drinking more coffee that wasn't instant! So usually at a coffee shop I have a regular Americano, not an espresso. I hadn't really tried many espresso's straight until I got my machine... if one could call mine espresso's!

I can't currently see my taking this to too high a level like many of you, but I would like to get more out of my current machine, which as you can see from my video that I'm woeful at so far!

I'll be honest, I went into this a little naively, thinking the coffee machine was the main purchase. Thus getting 'funds-approval' from the other half for anything above £100 will be difficult to do currently. If you had to pick one or 2 of the cheapest 'acceptable' models, what would be good for me? Or is there a tried and trusted model that I'd be able to pick up second hand from ebay or similar?

Is there anything under the price of the Iberital MC2 that is worth considering? I'm open to a second hand model of some description, but £150 would be my absolute limit, and even explaining that one to the missus will be tricky!

Should I think about getting a better portafilter yet too? Or one things at a time?

One thing is for sure after looking at many youtube videos is that I should get a better tamper. The supplied one is plastic and leaves a gap at the edge.

Thanks,

David


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

If you are only making a few shots each day a Porlex tall hand grinder is an option. That and a non pressurised basket are well within your budget. In fact, so is a MC2...

Pressurised baskets often run fast, so if you are sticking with it for now, go by the colour of the extraction (killing it at the point the coffee goes thin blond), more than by timing the shot. A graduated glass/small jug can be useful in dialling in shots. You probably don't need to tamp really hard with the stock pressurised basket, overfill, distribute, level off & tamp evenly & see if varying the force of the tamp makes a difference.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I think a lot of people wish there was a cheap do it all grinder but there really isn't.

I started off with a Baratza Preciso which was great for switching between espresso and brewed settings but after 6 months the plasticy construction gave way.

Since then I spent many days trawling through eBay for bargin second hand commercial grinders eventually finding my Mazzer and paying considerably less for this beast than for my tiny Preciso. The difference in build quality is ridiculous. The Mazzer is literally built like a tank.

The more you spend, the more longevity and reliability you will get. Might be worth looking on eBay, as a cheaper option, and you can always ask advice from people here if you think you find a good one. Within your budget (without grabbing a bargin) you're looking at a second hand MC2. You can pick up cheap baskets and 58mm tampers easily, try clicking on site sponsor links at the top of the page. Porlex also a good option but you'll quickly outgrow it and wish you'd bought better first time.

Best of luck with your coffee adventure!


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

One suggestion i can give you that is completely aside from which grinder to get see if you can find a local coffee shop that sells beans. I am also in the same boat as you (a newbie without a good grinder) and when i was testing my espresso machine to see if i needed to upgrade i went to my local coffee shop (Ismail) and got them to grind me some beans fresh and for espresso. I then ran home (literally!!) and went straight into preparing a shot, i got much better results than with the pre-ground i was using (which looks like what you were from the video). If you can do this and then pull a good shot from your classic then you will be able to see and (hopefully!) taste the difference a good grind can make! And if you make one for the missus too and she likes it you might be able to convince her its worth the money!!

Welcome and good luck!

ps...i am currently bidding on a few grinders, there is an Ascaso I-mini currently at about £60 with a few days to go and a few commercial grinders at around £100 so its worth keeping an eye out! Also you could put a post in the wanted forum in case anyone has one they want to get rid of?

I don't know much about them but if you can't stretch to a new grinder right away why not buy a hand grinder to start with or just buy freshly ground coffee locally or on internet until you can afford to get a better grinder. At the very least you will drinking better than the stale supermarket coffees.


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

DavidC said:


> I can't currently see my taking this to too high a level like many of you


Famous last words











DavidC said:


> I'll be honest, I went into this a little naively, thinking the coffee machine was the main purchase.


I was exactly the same, however once I tasted exceptional then good was no longer good enough. I think you might find the same as well. It is like the wool has been removed from your eyes or Morpheus gave you the pill to experience "the real world" lol I bought it with a plan to to caps and lattes and stuff. I don't even touch the steamer any more.



DavidC said:


> Is there anything under the price of the Iberital MC2 that is worth considering? I'm open to a second hand model of some description, but £150 would be my absolute limit, and even explaining that one to the missus will be tricky!


I was slightly dishonest about the true cost of the MC2 to my mrs :s (please forgive me)


----------



## EspressoD (Mar 4, 2012)

As above, once you get a half way decent shot you will want to go further. My experience was that at the cheaper end of the market the Gaggia MDF was easy to use due to it's steps, but the MC2 allows you to dial in the grind far better with it's worm drive. It does take patience, as the adjustment from bean to bean can easily be two full turns. I think Happy Donkey sell them close to the price you were looking for new and there are usually some 2nd hand around. Once the bug strikes the desire to upgrade to a Mazzer will be hard to resist. I have already reached the stage where I look longingly at the build quality of the Mazzer. The MC2 gives a good enough grind but can't help but think the cheaper grinders won't last as long as Mazzer or commercial machine.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I never get bored of how outrageously huge my super jolly looks in my kitchen!

You know it makes sense!

DavidC your best option is to pressure EspressoD into buying a Mazzer and asking him to sell his MC2 to you and a good price


----------



## EspressoD (Mar 4, 2012)

Well you know, if fleebay throws up something too tempting, although it will be a hard one to sell at home. Already have "what have you ordered now?, why do you need coffee stuff from the US".


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A decent coffee tamper will make a world of difference too.

You wont be able to get away without a new tamper when you get a new grinder.

The plastic tampers supplied are not fit for purpose.

Its not just on cheaper machines that cheap tampers are supplied. Even some commercial machines come with them. Totally pointless in my opinion.


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm giving away a 50% discount voucher for an MC2 Grinder if that helps, click here for info:

http://tweetsw.in/1496/


----------



## maarten_booij (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm using an MC2, which is within your budget, and it works very well. If you really need to be tight on the money, a porlex hand grinder is indeed a very good way to go. If you are a bit lazy (like me) you could even just use an electric drill to power it


----------



## Brad (Mar 25, 2012)

A drill on the Porlex? Now that's something I want to try!! (I suspect a disaster awaits....)


----------



## maarten_booij (Jan 28, 2011)

I did it many times, works perfect. Need to be sure to tighten the drill head enough, so it doesn't slip and damage the grinder. Then it is no problem as long as it's on low speed


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Hi DavidC

Just like about everyone else here i spent the money on the Espresso machine rather than the grinder and ended up using an Dualit grinder and it was Ok, nothing special but you can pick them up on ebay for £20 and i used mine for a year no probs, i will admit that it strugels to give a really fine grind but i could still get a good crema, it would just run a little to fast through the basket.

i have now got hold of a second hand MC2 for £70 and looking forward to getting even better results, so you budget of £100 is plenty to get a good grinder and have seen some very nice kit on ebay, saw this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rossi-RR45-Automatic-Burr-Coffee-Grinder-/320897483837?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item4ab6fb043d#ht_603wt_1087 and was going to bid my self but small is better for me at the moment.


----------

